# Sarcosuchus vs. T-Rex (Who would win??)



## Flashanator (Oct 7, 2008)

T-Rex gos for a drink by the river side, but encounters the SuperCroc.





I know some experts consider the T-Rex a scavenger rather then a Hunter, A Hyena rather then a Lion. Ignore that.

So who would win?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 7, 2008)

My vote goes to the T-Rex... I predict he would would out-maneuver SuperCroc.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

it really depends, if its a long drawn out fight, the T-rex, but if the rex is getting a nice cool sip of water.....super croc is gonna kick her @$$...

Crenshaw


PS: Her, because i vageuly remember something about female rexes being bigger then male ones...


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 7, 2008)

Usually crocs grab and roll, either killing their prey in the intitial snap, or drowning them they don't usually knock down drag out fight. Super croc was probably the same, so it would not be much of a fight. Either the coc got ahold and took it down, or it missed and the Rex escaped.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it would depend on the terrain. on dry land, Rex FTW. Near water with the element of surprise its Croc FTW. Don't crocs rely on drowning their prey more so than biting them to death? The water would need to be pretty deep.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to go with t-rex since he's about double the mass, 16,000 lbs compared to 8,000 lbs. Crocs don't normally take on animals twice their size. I've also seen video of lions and tigers killing crocs since these predators can get behind their neck fairly easily. I'm guessing there could have been the occational upset, but my money is with the big guy.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 7, 2008)

T-Rex of course. 
The T-Rex is like Chuck Norris. Nothing can beat them.

Everyone knows that.
bernie


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 7, 2008)

T-Rex of coarse!
I guess I'm a bit biased as T-Rex is my all time "favourite" would have pet


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 7, 2008)

If croc gets first bite, hold it and start doing its roll thing my vote goes to croc, otherwise T-rex would get it.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 8, 2008)

I have even seen some leopards kill a croc. Amazing to watch.

Id say if T-Rex was in shallow water the Sarcosuchus could crab a hold of the T-Rex's neck & death roll etc It would most likely snap its neck &/or drowned it.

Would be such an amazing fight to witness.


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 9, 2008)

Godzilla wins.... :nana:

oops.. you mean Godzilla is not real or one of the choices...


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 9, 2008)

Godzilla is overkill x100 (Totally not possible that such a creature could exist)

The only other I would add is, Spinosaurus (Significantly bigger then T-Rex).


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 9, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Godzilla is overkill x100 (Totally not possible that such a creature could exist)
> 
> The only other I would add is, Spinosaurus (Significantly bigger then T-Rex).


 
Initially thought of adding the spinosaurus, but I thought might as well go for broke... :devil:

Since we are on that.... wat about the giganatosaurus... another HUGE carnivore...


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 9, 2008)

Heres the wiki comparison:





either way, SuperCroc has his jaws full.


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 9, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Heres the wiki comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mm.... what about this???

http://www.gavinrymill.com/dinosaurs/carnivores/

I'm no palentologist, so I'm just asking...


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm, I'm not expert either, seems to differ alot.

Interesting about the false impression of size on Spinosaurus.


----------



## Coop (Oct 13, 2008)

I say they both lost already, as they are kind of non existant anymore....


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 14, 2008)

yea they both lost to a 10km wide asteroid

hmmm, why em I laughing? Its just a matter of time until it happens to us. oo:


----------

